# Came across this on You tube ..........



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

I figured some of you may be interested in it


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

"A happy wife is a happy life" ;-)

Seems like a good idea, maybe I'll try my hand at making a few


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Varkolak said:


> "A happy wife is a happy life" ;-)


True dat


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my goodness!!! Thanks for sharing!! 
I have GE kitchen and bath 100% silicone rubber. Is this safe to use??


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

If it says 100% it should be, just make sure there aren't any anti-mold or other additives


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

A very intriguing idea. However, the video doesn't really explain how to select safe silk plants. I know you don't want anything with metal wires in it, but how can you really be sure that plants not intended for aquariums aren't leaching harmful substances into the water column?


----------

